# Grip Extension



## bulldogone (Jul 3, 2009)

I place a grip extension on my 40cal xd. Now the mag does not lock unles I slam it in and I have to pull out to remove mag. It used to eject when I pressed release. Can it be adjusted or is it a defect ?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

What about taking it back to the dealer/site you bought it from. It sounds like it's not installed right, not to offend, but it's either that or maybe not the right one for that mag maybe. Not everything on the market is always as represented. Is your XD a c or sc?


----------

